# Women's Clinics, Family and Youth Programs, others now OPEN



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Howdy-

Registration is now open for 2005 Poudre River Kayak and Canoe Courses and Specialty Clinics. Our website will be updated soon with a new look and info, but until then, give us a ring at 800-403-5720 for information and registration!

*NEW FOR 2005:*

*Team PRKC Youth Paddling Club

Babes in Boats Women's Clinics

Family 2-Day Novice Courses

1 Day Progression Course

Team-Building Workshops

ACA Instructor ICE/IDW Certification Course

ACA Swiftwater Rescue Course*

I hear a trickle,


----------

